# TAT UP CLUB MEMBERS



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

Is there a minimum amount of years served as a member to get tattoo a clubs name or can you just join and tat up the next month after? How does it work?  
I see some of my friends that joined a club last year and some a few months back and they're all ready all tat up! 
Some one mentioned to me that you gotta have at least 10 yrs behind before putting it on ink! :dunno: 
Any one???


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

i think thats a good amount of time 10 years then it would be cool to get a tat of the club. but i know a few people too that have just bearly joined the club and they tatted up within a month. not to talk shit about rollerz only but i see alot of people that havent even been in for a month they already tatted up. and i know this one guy that got tatted up the same month but already wanted to get out but felt like a dumbass and stayed in cause he already tatted the club name on him


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

dont join a club and couple of months after get tatted up..thats wack..wait a year or year and a half...but not month or two....thats my 2 cents


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 11 2011, 09:59 PM~19849355
> *i think thats a good amount of time 10 years then it would be cool to get a tat of the club. but i know a few people too that have just bearly joined the club and they tatted up within a month. not to talk shit about rollerz only but i see alot of people that havent even been in for a month they already tatted up. and i know this one guy that got tatted up the same month but already wanted to get out but felt like a dumbass and stayed in cause he already tatted the club name on him
> *


Lol. That's wack! But happens all the time.


----------



## Firecracker (Jul 1, 2010)

I think that you should really be in a club long enough for you to see that it's something that you want to be apart of for a long time and that it's something that is really going to impact your life. I've seen people get club tattoos and a year later the club falls aparts and they have to try and get it covered up, alot of times by the next club they join. I know that only happens in new clubs, but even if the club has been around for years, it's still not a good idea to get a tattoo after a month or so. I don't think that you have to wait 10 years before you can know this, but at leat a year or two so that you can know it's something that you want to stick with for a while.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

5 years is how it goes in ours. i see people with multiple car clubs on them.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2011, 08:28 AM~19857282
> *5 years is how it goes in ours. i see people with multiple car clubs on them.
> *


x2 still debating with myself if thats cool or not :uh: 

i might one of these days be on of those people


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

There is no set time in our Car Club...... get it if you feel it I guess, I have been in about 12 years I do not have the car club name, Best thing to do is to treat it like a Car Club and not a Gang.....


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

I was in my club for 7 years when I got mine. I had to have 2 years min. consecutive flying time, 5 year membership, and still had to have an approval at a meeting, made up of tattoo members.


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 13 2011, 09:27 AM~19857474
> *There is no set time in our Car Club...... get it if you feel it I guess, I have been in about 12 years I do not have the car club name, Best thing to do is to treat it like a Car Club and not a Gang.....
> *








AND IS TRUE EVERYONE HAVE LOVE FOR THEIR CAR CLUB BUT WE GOT TO KEEP IT REAL REPRESENT POSITIVE AND WITH RESPECT!!!!!!! AND KEEP IT "TREAT IT LIKE A CAR CLUB NOT A GANG"!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 11 2011, 09:59 PM~19849355
> *i think thats a good amount of time 10 years then it would be cool to get a tat of the club. but i know a few people too that have just bearly joined the club and they tatted up within a month. not to talk shit about rollerz only but i see alot of people that havent even been in for a month they already tatted up. and i know this one guy that got tatted up the same month but already wanted to get out but felt like a dumbass and stayed in cause he already tatted the club name on him
> *


HAHAHAH I KNOW SOMBODY WITH THE SAME STORY SAME CLUB BUT GOT KIKED OUT HAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DONT GET YOUR CLUB TATED UNLESS YOU KNOE THAT THATS THE CLUB YOUR GONA STICK WITH CUZ THERE IS TOO MANY CLUB HOPPERS OUT THERE THAT CHANGE CLUBS LIKE A PAIR OF PANTS AN SHIT


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509+Feb 11 2011, 08:59 PM~19849355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i know with some motor cycle clubs u have to be in so many years to get a tat, wich makes sence if u put in 5 strong years or 10 strong years,you deserve the tat, you put in your dues and you earned it.

joining a club one day and a month later being able to get a tat just seems like a way to keep that member. but to each there own.


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

If the club has rules for tats thats kool, because it becomes a goal as well as a sign of comitment!Ive been with my club for about 16 years they are my friends and family thats why i put on the tat!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

i think they cool. but you still got clown s out there tatted one club all over there arms wearing another clubs shirt, :biggrin: clubs shoulnt not allowed that


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

A club around me expected me to get inked asap with there club name if i were to join them.... :uh: 

I'm glad i didn't get inked...


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

WHAT ABOUT "LOWRIDERS" WITH 1%ER TATS AND THEY ARENT EVEN IN AN MC.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Feb 14 2011, 04:47 PM~19865870
> *WHAT ABOUT "LOWRIDERS" WITH 1%ER TATS AND THEY ARENT EVEN IN AN MC.
> *


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 14 2011, 01:15 PM~19866598
> *
> *


SAD BUT TRUE.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509+Feb 11 2011, 11:59 PM~19849355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

if someone has multiple clubs tatted on them, i hope they been riding at least 20+ years. alot of cats claim "for life" when it comes to a club, but sometimes, SHIT HAPPENS.


but it beats these cats running around thats been in 5 clubs in a 8-10 year period.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I joined my CC back in Sep.1981 and in Dec. 1981 I received my first TECHNIQUES EAST LA tattoo as a Christmas gift from my Car Club and I have a total of 4 CC tattoos today. I've been representing my CC for the last 30 years 1981-2011 and till the casket drops. We are more then just a CC we are Familia.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Do your time and "earn" your tattoo like your plaque. You'll know in your heart when it's time.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 14 2011, 10:21 PM~19868511
> *Do your time and "earn" your tattoo like your plaque. You'll know in your heart when it's time.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Feb 14 2011, 12:59 PM~19867904
> *if someone has multiple clubs tatted on them, i hope they been riding at least 20+ years. alot of cats claim "for life" when it comes to a club, but sometimes, SHIT HAPPENS.
> but it beats these cats running around thats been in 5 clubs in a 8-10 year period.
> *


Totally agree!  




> _Originally posted by peter cruz+Feb 14 2011, 02:10 PM~19868434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 14 2011, 03:21 PM~19868511
> *Do your time and "earn" your tattoo like your plaque. You'll know in your heart when it's time.
> *


AMEN


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Feb 13 2011, 10:48 PM~19863265
> *i think they cool. but you still got clown s  out there tatted one club all over there arms wearing another clubs  shirt,  :biggrin: clubs shoulnt not allowed that
> *


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons+Feb 13 2011, 11:48 PM~19863265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we call them 'calico cats'


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 14 2011, 03:21 PM~19868511
> *Do your time and "earn" your tattoo like your plaque. You'll know in your heart when it's time.
> *


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 13 2011, 10:57 PM~19863365
> *A club around me expected me to get inked asap with there club name if i were to join them.... :uh:
> 
> I'm glad i didn't get inked...
> *


 :wow: glad to see you didnt :thumbsup: it's coo to show your pride but it is a commitment and be sure it is for you. like foos say not to get a womans name tatted on. well it's somones opinion and if you feel strong enough about it then


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 14 2011, 04:21 PM~19868511
> *Do your time and "earn" your tattoo like your plaque. You'll know in your heart when it's time.
> *













Tino can never go anywhere else even if he wanted to lol


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2011, 11:10 PM~19872994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

I feel what some people are saying im a tatted member also a founding member of my club, I got my tat on the week of our 5th year banquet, but I do think its something your should earn, my crew is a familia to me, and im proud to show my colors, but i see mad people with like 2-3 clubs on them and be like damm, so if you pan on gettting it make sure u are ready to have it branded on you for life,, I asked one dude i personally know who got 2 clubs of him real big and now is planing to get a new crews name on him a motorcycle one, and i asked homi y u get the other 2 and he said that those were parts in his life to remember,, but i told him in the low rider community u get clowed for that like the people that hop from clubs to clubs, it show u aint dedicated two can be ok cuz shit do happen but 3 ,,


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2011, 11:10 PM~19872994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks badass


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 13 2011, 11:27 AM~19857474
> *There is no set time in our Car Club...... get it if you feel it I guess, I have been in about 12 years I do not have the car club name, Best thing to do is to treat it like a Car Club and not a Gang.....
> *


Wise words right here.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

GOT MINES AFTER A FEW YEARS AND I GUESS ITS LIKE EARNING A PLAQE YOU EARN YOUR INK


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I think the time table is depended on the person. But I wish someone would have told me that I had to get a club tattooed on me, I woulda told them to fuck off. 

I have represented Rollerz Only since 2005. I got my Tattoo about 8 months in when I went to Cali to Visit everyone. ThROugh hard times with my life, I always look at my forearm and remember I got alot of bROthas that got my back. Honestly, they have helped me thROugh alot of decision and hard times. I think that is what a Car Club is about.


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Feb 16 2011, 01:51 AM~19881984
> *GOT MINES AFTER A FEW YEARS AND I GUESS ITS LIKE EARNING A PLAQE YOU EARN YOUR INK
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie u got some size 60w 501s :biggrin:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i waited 5yrs to get min tatted. i got it done the day they made me sgt at arms in da club.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

IMO I THINK YOU SHOULD PROVE YOURSELF TO THE CLUB AND DEDICATION,,ITS NOT HOW LONG YOU BEEN IN IT,,BUT WHAT HAVE YOU DONE,, SUM DONT EVN HAVE A CAR OR BIKE FOR YEARS OR KEEP SELLING IT OR TRADING IT AND DONT DO NOTHING MAJOR TO IT, , , IDUNNO , JUST AN OPINION


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 14 2011, 03:21 PM~19868511
> *Do your time and "earn" your tattoo like your plaque. You'll know in your heart when it's time.
> *


Yeah in my heart its time right now but my wife wont let me :angry:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 18 2011, 12:31 AM~19898782
> *damn homie u got some size 60w 501s :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

As founding members of our club...we decided to do ours on our 5th anniversary...a promised made when we first started...we ask that the new members wait a year...our club is family...a tattoo isn't always associated with a gang...people get family names tattooed all the time...just make sure you know what it represents...that's my 2 cents...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Mar 1 2011, 01:31 AM~19986098
> *As founding members of our club...we decided to do ours on our 5th anniversary...a promised made when we first started...we ask that the new members wait a year...our club is family...a tattoo isn't always associated with a gang...people get family names tattooed all the time...just make sure you know what it represents...that's my 2 cents...
> *


yea i waited a couple years to do mine just got it done :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

your a grown man KNOW the people that your in with KNOW that what your about to do is gonna be on your for the rest of your life and think are you prepared to ride with these dudes for the rest of your life? if so do you thing homie rep your side to the fullest but i think a year to 2 years depending on who and how long you been activly around full memebers to make up your mind i will be getting mine shortly. the truth is everyone in lowridin aint cut out for lowridin but some people force them selfs to be cool.thats gay be yourself and if this is truly you and you define your club and vice versa than youll never regreat it


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 13 2011, 03:28 PM~19859529
> *I was in my club for 7 years when I got mine. I had to have 2 years min. consecutive flying time, 5 year membership, and still had to have an approval at a meeting, made up of tattoo members.
> *


:thumbsup: DATS RITE!! SAME WITH US!! 2 MANY FOLKS WANNA BE PART OF SOMTHING 2 FAST!! GOOD COMMENT 'KANDYLAC'  :boink:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Feb 14 2011, 05:25 PM~19869035
> *Totally agree!
> :thumbsup:
> :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2011, 09:58 PM~19871754
> *sad but true
> :0
> we call them 'calico cats'
> *


Motherfucker said calico :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Bahahahahah, it fits though.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I waited 6 years to get mine. It was my first tattoo, still my only tattoo, and more than likely my last tattoo.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Psych0 (Dec 22, 2007)

our club has a 3 year minimum


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Mar 4 2011, 03:19 PM~20015942
> *our club has a 3 year minimum
> *



thats sound better jus wait ..and atleast you kno he has a car aswell cuz alot of peeps have tatts alots of tatts ad no car...


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 4 2011, 09:58 PM~20018709
> *thats sound better jus wait ..and atleast you kno he has a car aswell cuz alot of peeps have tatts alots of tatts ad no car...
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

I got my old club tatted on me twice the logo on my forearm and the plaque on my bacc but I was a member for nine and a half years three years before I got tatted now I'm nolonger in that club and thinking about covering the one on my forearm outta respect for the "I" don't wanna be wearing a club shirt with another club tatted on my arm


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2011, 11:10 PM~19872994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mad respect there .that had to hurt like hell.tino knows hes down for life


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2011, 11:10 PM~19872994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Props!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2011, 11:10 PM~19872994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 16 2011, 04:56 AM~19882216
> *I think the time table is depended on the person.  But I wish someone would have told me that I had to get a club tattooed on me, I woulda told them to fuck off.
> 
> I have represented Rollerz Only since 2005.  I got my Tattoo about 8 months in when I went to Cali to Visit everyone.  ThROugh hard times with my life, I always look at my forearm and remember I got alot of bROthas that got my back.  Honestly, they have helped me thROugh alot of decision and hard times.  I think that is what a Car Club is about.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 11 2011, 08:44 PM~20315309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 12 2011, 01:28 PM~20320759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 on ur hands and one on ur fore arm... Dam thats serious


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Apr 12 2011, 03:11 PM~20321044
> *2 on ur hands and one on ur fore arm... Dam thats serious
> *


Im here till the casket drops GT FOR LIFE


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 12 2011, 02:16 PM~20321083
> *Im here till the casket drops GT FOR LIFE
> *


I respect that... How long u been a member?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Apr 12 2011, 04:35 PM~20321687
> *I respect that... How long u been a member?
> *


Over a year now its a honor to rep the GT this is one big family!!!!! From state to state nothing but love


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

this tatt is over 10years old LEGACY CEN CAL....


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2011, 11:10 PM~19872994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS TAT HOMIE.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

id been in royal diamonds almost a year and got the club name (im 3rd in rank and still the only one to have the club name)and earned my loyal soldier kanji tattoos on opposite forearm for being the recruiter,but the club im in is family to me the prez is my big sister and vice prez is my lil sister,they just have a crazy brother who runs with them but when its time to roll out they both know im the enforcer when it comes to how the lineup goes and is to stay,first roll out we did together i made sure i kept the club lineup how it should be and therefore earned my ink 100%


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 13 2011, 09:27 AM~19857474
> *T Best thing to do is to treat it like a Car Club and not a Gang.....
> *


x68  good way to put it


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 12 2011, 02:11 PM~20321046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


true player


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

why some one would want to get the name of a club tatted on them is beyond me. its just like getting a girls name on you, you dont know were youll end up down the road.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Feb 13 2011, 10:48 PM~19863265
> *i think they cool. but you still got clown s  out there tatted one club all over there arms wearing another clubs  shirt,  :biggrin: clubs shoulnt not allowed that
> *


I totally agree with you on this one I think it looks plan out stupid, and kind of disrespectful for both clubs. Just my opinion


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

NOW A DAYS YOU DONT NEED FUCK. YOU GOT VATOS THAT NEVER EVEN OWNED A LOWRIDER TATTED. YOU GOTTA EARN IT. YOU SHOULDENT GET A CLUB TATTOO IF YOUR A HOMIE OF A HOMIE OR EVEN A GHETTO ASS BITCH. (but thats just my opinion)


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrod deuce_@Apr 26 2011, 03:43 PM~20425179
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2011, 09:28 AM~19857282
> *5 years is how it goes in ours. i see people with multiple car clubs on them.
> *



you been looking at these ft worth guys havnt you? :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 29 2011, 06:39 PM~20450376
> *you been looking at these ft worth guys havnt you? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: I saw a guy the other day with 3 diff clubs tatted on him out there. :thumbsdown:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

almost 15 yrs and still nothing....


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Apr 18 2011, 07:18 PM~20367822
> *true player
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 17 2011, 04:46 PM~20359469
> *id been in royal diamonds almost a year and got the club name (im 3rd in rank and still the only one to have the club name)and earned my loyal soldier kanji tattoos on opposite forearm for being the recruiter,but the club im in is family to me the prez is my big sister and vice prez is my lil sister,they just have a crazy brother who runs with them but when its time to roll out they both know im the enforcer when it comes to how the lineup goes and is to stay,first roll out we did together i made sure i kept the club lineup how it should be and therefore earned my ink 100%
> *




not sure im getting it...
your 2 sisters outrank you in your club ? :happysad:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^ "recruiter, enforcer, etc." 
all sounds like 1% talk to me and if you check the rules of the game females "ride behind"

jus sayin


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

i'm tatted new movement


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

I know at least 5 fools that did that shit.joined the club...three moths later they were tatted up :nosad:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Apr 30 2011, 08:32 AM~20453812
> *not sure im getting it...
> your 2 sisters outrank you in your club ?  :happysad:
> *


thats weird here in sd most clubs dont allow girls in they got there own


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 3 2011, 03:42 PM~20008056
> *your a grown man KNOW the people that your in with KNOW that what your about to do is gonna be on your for the rest of your life and think are you prepared to ride with these dudes for the rest of your life? if so do you thing homie rep your side to the fullest but i think a year to 2 years depending on who and how long you been activly around full memebers to make up your mind i will be getting mine shortly. the truth is everyone in lowridin aint cut out for lowridin but some people force them selfs to be cool.thats gay be yourself and if this is truly you and you define your club and vice versa than youll never regreat it
> *


GOOD words TODD :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_*SolitoS Por Vida.... tatted up since 2002!*_


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Nu B (Jun 26, 2009)

i know this one cat he had a club tatt got out the club got it covered later on got back in the club got the club tatted on him again and got back out the club he is going to have a hard time covering this one up though its on his wrist and its really colorfull knowing him as soon as it gets covored he will get back in


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 19 2011, 02:39 PM~20587170
> *SolitoS Por Vida.... tatted up since 2002!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:wow: 



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2011, 11:10 PM~19872994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 15 2011, 12:10 AM~19872994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn now thats what i call dedication !


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

i just finished up my elbow.uffin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

b4 i filled in background


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

BLVD Kreeper said:


> I know at least 5 fools that did that shit.joined the club...three moths later they were tatted up :nosad:


:yessad::yessad::yessad: That laser removal is some $$$ too. When you ready for some ink homie?




franciscojrandrade said:


> why some one would want to get the name of a club tatted on them is beyond me. its just like getting a girls name on you, you dont know were youll end up down the road.


 at least there's always other females with the same name if you get it too big :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Gotti said:


> _*SolitoS Por Vida.... tatted up since 2002!*_


Nice tat!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

1ST CLUB TAT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

2ND CLUB TAT


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

MY OLD MAN CLUB TAT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

1bad-azz cadi said:


> :yes: I saw a guy the other day with 3 diff clubs tatted on him out there. :thumbsdown:


You were in the funk and didnt hit up your boy? :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEETAHS ASS (Jul 26, 2011)

Rep your club no matter what! Stay True to them as well, I know guys who get tatted up and then end up leaving the club for disrespecting club members or other clubs. :buttkick:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Nu B said:


> i know this one cat he had a club tatt got out the club got it covered later on got back in the club got the club tatted on him again and got back out the club he is going to have a hard time covering this one up though its on his wrist and its really colorfull knowing him as soon as it gets covored he will get back in


 damn sounds like he needs to stick to club shirts only


----------



## CHEETAHS ASS (Jul 26, 2011)

That's some funny shit.......On his wrist:werd:...maybe he should just wear a friendship bracelet....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

MY BOI DUBB RIGHT THERE ARM IS SICK AS FUCK STREETSTYLE INK LIFE


DUBB-C said:


> i just finished up my elbow.uffin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

harborarea310 said:


> View attachment 351165
> View attachment 351166
> uffin:


nice ink bro


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Them tatts hard as hell


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

DUBB-C said:


> nice ink bro


 THANK YOU


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

JohnnyGuam said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

some nice tat's here but its getting off topic, the issue was if there is a general rule about tattooing the club name. Personally I think its too damn easy to get ink these days, it is kinda silly to see people rep a club without a car :uh:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

JohnnyGuam said:


>


WOW THATS BADASS!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

NEWLIFE ELA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Rules? they suck. if the club accepted you then you should beable to do whatever you want with ur own body, you can rep the logo on ur car but not ur body? if thats what you live for then you should express it however YOU want. THEN YOU CAN ROLL AROUND WITH UR WIFEBEATER ON :inout:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Do your time and "earn" your tattoo like your plaque. You'll know in your heart when it's time.


I know in my heart its time, but my wife won't let me


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

payfred said:


> I know in my heart its time, but my wife won't let me


PUSSY......................:biggrin::rofl:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

srt1 said:


> PUSSY......................:biggrin::rofl:


I know huh :happysad:


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

What do yall think of guys who get tatted up before they get plaqued up ?


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

mashingbumper said:


> What do yall think of guys who get tatted up before they get plaqued up ?


uuhhhhh.........................
yeah i really dont think anyone should be even asking that. first make sure it's the right club for you and your club think youre right for them. i'll be prospecting for awhile til my ryde is done.


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

srt1 said:


> uuhhhhh.........................
> yeah i really dont think anyone should be even asking that. first make sure it's the right club for you and your club think youre right for them. i'll be prospecting for awhile til my ryde is done.


Well the person was with our club but got all butthurt cause we wouldn't keep feeding him parts anymore and he really started to sing when we asked for our money that he owed us 2 weeks later a prospect of our came to us and showed us a note that was left by said person saying that he was president of the chapter in that city and to hit him up if he was interesed in joining up , a week later said person was at one of our members house getting his new club tated on his neck this dude is a complete fucktard and his new club will boot him when they find out he don't like to pay for parts


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

mashingbumper said:


> Well the person was with our club but got all butthurt cause we wouldn't keep feeding him parts anymore and he really started to sing when we asked for our money that he owed us 2 weeks later a prospect of our came to us and showed us a note that was left by said person saying that he was president of the chapter in that city and to hit him up if he was interesed in joining up , a week later said person was at one of our members house getting his new club tated on his neck this dude is a complete fucktard and his new club will boot him when they find out he don't like to pay for parts



Foolio got a Tat before a Plaque...:burn:

and currently one member strong in his club. he should seriously get a "Just Me Plaque":bowrofl:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

DUBB-C said:


> nice ink bro


 THANK YOU


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> WOW THATS BADASS!!!


 THANKS HUEY!


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

payfred said:


> I know in my heart its time, but my wife won't let me


:banghead:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

El Aztec Pride said:


> View attachment 350217


:worship:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

TRAVIESO87 said:


>


chingon nick!


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

WEAR BLACK--> VOTED IN--> COLORS--> PLAQUED--> TATTED.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice idea


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

tatt's dont got them , dont need them.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

MY V,P STREETSTYLE L,A


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> MY V,P STREETSTYLE L,A


That's Right :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

OGJordan said:


> Nice idea


same to you ahahaha


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

8t4mc said:


> you been looking at these ft worth guys havnt you? :biggrin:


bahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:I AGREE


Lil Spanks said:


> dont join a club and couple of months after get tatted up..thats wack..wait a year or year and a half...but not month or two....thats my 2 cents


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

In my club,you have to put in 10yrs,and you must commit atleast one club authorized murder/felony to get inked


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

I WOULD RATHER SEE PLAQUED UP LOWRIDERZ CRUIZING..LOW N SLOW.....WHATZ A TAT GONNA DO.....RIDE THAT LOWRIDER AROUND......THATZ THE PROBLEM WITH ALOT OF CARCLUBS......THEY DONT RIDE.....SHIT I RIDE EVERYDAY....NOT JUST TO CARSHOWZ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

DIPPINIT said:


> WEAR BLACK--> VOTED IN--> COLORS--> PLAQUED--> TATTED.


Thats og homie


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

kandylac said:


> I was in my club for 7 years when I got mine. I had to have 2 years min. consecutive flying time, 5 year membership, and still had to have an approval at a meeting, made up of tattoo members.


That's seems very respectful right there, to me, that was earned


----------

